# Rimfire & Coyotes & Nighttime hunting



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, that didn't post as it was on the original page, so If you want to see it in a READABLE graph form, do a google search of MICHIGAN HUNTING ACCIDENTS.......It seems that Big game is SAFER than small game!!!(in some years)

CG


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

OK followed your google instruction's Hmmm archers need rubber suction cups?( JOKE) I was surprised on the number of shootings there!

Teflon? I have no idea. Some people have good luck with a shot gun. I had two boxes of 3" 1 7/8 copper plated BB's. Shot good. Kicked rolled some possum dead but for some reason the coyotes sucked them up. I patterned my 1187 out to 50 yards but felt I could take a 40 yards shot. I now carry a semi 17HMR at night. Would rather use my 223 or 204. BUT if I want to go and go legal 17HMR and pass some shots.

Skinner 2


----------

